# Domain-Frage



## fercules (5. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht ist das das falsche Board, aber ich wusste nicht in welches ich es sonst posten sollte und bei Sedo einen Forenbeitrag zu schreiben ist etwa so einfach wie eine neue Relativitätstheorie aufzustellen....

Es geht um ein Portal das ich vor kurzem gründen wollte. Schnell hatte ich einen guten namen gefunden und siehe da, die passende .info Domain war noch frei - Glück!.

Jetzt gehört mir die Domain, jedoch musste ich feststellen, dass die gleichnamige .de Domain einem Markenzeichen gehört. D.h. es gibt eine Marke X, eine Domain x.de die dieser Marke gehört und eine Domain x.info, die mir nun gehört...

Frage: Was mache ich damit?

- Wie gewohnt mein hiesiges Portal hochziehen
- Die Domain besser verkaufen, sie evtl. sogar x.de anbieten
- oder direkt einen Close Antrag stellen und mit 30 Euro Verlust aus der Schlacht ziehen :-((

Ich fürchte ihr werdetmir zu letzterem raten was mir ganz und gar nicht gefällt :-(

Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Twos (5. Juli 2004)

Das mit dem eingetragenem Markenzeichen ist ein Problem. Ich erinnere mich hierbei an eine Familie Shell, die ihre Homepage wegen der Tankestellenfirma aus dem Netz nehmen musste.
Es schadet nicht mal bei der Firma x nachzufragen, ob sie dir die Domain nicht abkaufen möchte, ansonsten ist es das leichteste für dich 30€ Verlust zu machen  allemal besser als eine Abmahnung...:-( 

gruß
Twos

PS.: Könntest allerdings auch mal im Internet nach Onlinerecht suchen und dich sachkundig machen . Da fällt mir ein, vielleicht sponsert dich die Firma ja oder ist zufrieden, wenn du einen Link auf deine Seite stellst


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Twos _
> *Es schadet nicht mal bei der Firma x nachzufragen, ob sie dir die Domain nicht abkaufen möchte, ansonsten ist es das leichteste für dich 30€ Verlust zu machen  allemal besser als eine Abmahnung...:-( *


Äh, ab*kaufen*? Wenn die Marke der Firma rechtmäßig ist, kannst du froh sein, wenn du die Domain denen kostenlos überschreiben darfst und nicht mit einer Markenrechtverletzungsklage konfrontiert wirst ....

[x]: Domain closen (bzw. denen per KK überschreiben) und einen anderen Projektnamen suchen.


----------



## Twos (6. Juli 2004)

War ja auch nur eine Idee:-(  hätte ja auch ein kleiner Tante Emmaladen mit eingetragenem Namen sein können


----------



## fercules (6. Juli 2004)

*dennoch*

dennoch und selbst wenn, arne hat schon recht. die machen da kurzen prozess, skandal mit dem domain napping. ich finde es verfassungswidrig, wenn ich shell heiße und zuerst komme, sollte ich auch ein recht darauf haben. shell hat genug geld um die domaind er fam. shell abzukaufen, aber nein, vor gericht und auf hoher see bekommt nur der recht, der verdammt viel geld hat.

hab mich mit dem .de domaineigner schon in verbindung gesetzt um eine gemeinsame lösung zu finden.

grüße
stephan


----------

